# Sheephead fun



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Finally had my first fishing trips of the year, this weekend. Both Saturday and Sunday we headed to the perdido bay bridge and found the sheephead.
Saturday we only was able to fish for about 2 hours and man was it cold, with the wind especially. Regardless we found the fish. Live shrimp was the bait and scrapping the pillings chummed the sheephead up for sure. We ended up catching 6 total and lost many more. Fun couple of hours!
Sunday we went a little earlier, again we hit the same area. Went to work on scrapping barnicals and we caught fire. Ended up cutting our live shrimp into small pieces and caught one after another. What fun!
I ended up catching 10 today, my personal best. Boated 15 total and we lost a few studs. Wish I would have had more time, but it was a great weekend. 
21 sheephead, 6 hours of fishing over two days, I will take anytime!
Here are some pics


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

That makes for a good weekend and good dinner also, congrats!


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

nice!!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

how many yal get total??


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

We caught 21 total. 
6 Saturday and 15 sunday


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

danggggg. sick


----------



## steve-o (Jun 8, 2008)

*yep*



lighttackle2fun said:


> Finally had my first fishing trips of the year, this weekend. Both Saturday and Sunday we headed to the perdido bay bridge and found the sheephead.
> Saturday we only was able to fish for about 2 hours and man was it cold, with the wind especially. Regardless we found the fish. Live shrimp was the bait and scrapping the pillings chummed the sheephead up for sure. We ended up catching 6 total and lost many more. Fun couple of hours!
> Sunday we went a little earlier, again we hit the same area. Went to work on scrapping barnicals and we caught fire. Ended up cutting our live shrimp into small pieces and caught one after another. What fun!
> I ended up catching 10 today, my personal best. Boated 15 total and we lost a few studs. Wish I would have had more time, but it was a great weekend.
> ...


 i caught one of those with my hands outa a mullet net, ...never do that again:no: ouchy


----------



## Flathead (Oct 8, 2007)

Great report, glad to see it's picking up:yes:


----------



## Bigshamoo (Sep 21, 2008)

My buddy has a boat, and we both have florida saltwater fish license. Is it required to have both state saltwater fishing license to fish that bridge by boat?


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Honestly I do not know. Does anyone have the answer? Do you need a alabama or florida license to fish the perdido bay bridge?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Bigshamoo said:


> My buddy has a boat, and we both have florida saltwater fish license. Is it required to have both state saltwater fishing license to fish that bridge by boat?


 
Yes, you need an Alabama License...


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow nice!!!!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

The State line is right down the center of the bridge. Last time we were up there (not fishing, just putting break in hours on a boat) we first got stopped by FMP. No big deal as we thought we were on Fl side. 20 min later we were stopped by Al. We asked which state waters we were in. He looked to one side than the other and said "I don't know". So, just to let you know if you only have one license, better stay far enough to that side.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

I read where someone said both the east and west points of the bridge are in Al, based on that I would think you would need Alabama lic but I am just guessing.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Were you fishing the Lillian bridge or the bridge going over the pass?


----------



## 1jimbo (Nov 2, 2007)

It's in Alabama, so I believe Ala. lic. is required.


----------



## ride135pcolaboy (Oct 2, 2009)

*Ala*

The pass area is all Ala, the state line go stright South into the gulf @ the Flabama club. The river is the line between state's up river from there.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

lastcast said:


> The State line is right down the center of the bridge. Last time we were up there (not fishing, just putting break in hours on a boat) we first got stopped by FMP. No big deal as we thought we were on Fl side. 20 min later we were stopped by Al. We asked which state waters we were in. He looked to one side than the other and said "I don't know". So, just to let you know if you only have one license, better stay far enough to that side.


False. The entire bridge and all of the surrounding area around the bridge is in Alabama. You can see the state line on alot of maps.


----------



## walkagain (Nov 18, 2010)

*perdido pass license*

the bridge at perd pass is alabama- state line is at Florabama and south side of ono island aafter that


----------



## Little Steve (Nov 24, 2009)

*al. pt bridge*

You have to have a Alabama fishing license to fish that area. Al. marine patrol station is next to bridge and they are out there 90% of the time. If you fish the east side of the ICW bridge @ big lagoon is is full of sheephead this time of year. The fine for not having a Al. licenses is 3x what the year out of state license would cost you. out of state is $47.00 a year and it is from 9/1-8/31 of the year. hope this helps you out.


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

Great catch


----------



## WATERWAYZ31 (Mar 29, 2009)

Florida


----------



## WATERWAYZ31 (Mar 29, 2009)

It really depends on what state you launched your boat in


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

It has nothing to do with where you launch or return. If you are checked and possess fish in Alabama state waters, you need an alabama license. If you fish in Alabama state waters, you need an alabama license. Same with Florida. There really isn't any grey area.


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

What bridge are you guys talking about exactly?
Hwy 98 from Lillian Alabama to Florida?
Or Alabama Point hwy 182 ( in AL ) just west of Ono Island? Terry Cove Cotton Bayou area?
Or further down where 282 ( in Fl ) passes
Over icw at Perdido key oyster bar?

Thx


----------



## LibertyCall (Oct 3, 2007)

Assuming you are talking about Alabama Pass, that requires an Alabama lic. If you are talking about Perdido Bridge (Theo Barrs, from the new Publix to the Oyster Bar) then all you need is a FL lic.
Doug


----------



## foxbo (Oct 4, 2007)

Looking at the pictures he posted, I think he was at the Lillian Highway bridge. If that is the case the state line splits the bridge in half. Poked around there last summer didn't mark any fish, of course it was June and the water temp was near 90.


----------



## woody (Oct 17, 2007)

It would be a good idea to have an Alabama license. The DNR post is right there just west of the bridge.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

where is the nearest launch in that area. public or private.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

If I were fishing near the state boundaries, I would bet both. Better than being fined.


----------



## foxbo (Oct 4, 2007)

Only launch I know of is the one I use when staying at Blue Angel campground. I believe you need to be active or retired military to use it.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

There is a launch on lillian hwy at the corner of 98. Its public. Warning shollow water and if you have a tower on your boat, you won't make it. There is a bridge and so clearance will be an issue for sure!


----------



## odieobie (Oct 2, 2010)

Boggy point boat launch is just north of the bridge, if we are talking about the same bridge? I kill lots of sheephead there, definitely need a bama license. Marine police are right there.


----------

